# Chem D



## maineharvest (Jan 21, 2011)

I picked up a few Chem D cuts two weeks ago and now they are all rooted and ready to go in soil and I just wanted to know if anybody has any experience with this cut.  

There is a lot of conflicting stories out there about the whole Chem Dawg lineage so if anybody has any solid info that would be great.  

In pick three I also have Rocklock, White Widow, and Church in the clone tray.  Any personal info on these strains is welcome too. 

View attachment IMG_2461.JPG


View attachment IMG_2462.JPG


View attachment IMG_2463.JPG


----------

